# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone X, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/iphone-x

IPhone X on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone X unboxing!

Published on Oct 31, 2017




> iPhone X is finally here. This is the unboxing and... second impressions.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X Animoji are fun (and creepy)

Published on Oct 31, 2017




> By mapping your facial gestures to everything from a unicorn and alien to a pile of poo, Animoji on the iPhone X takes Messaging to the next level.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X unboxing video

Published on Oct 31, 2017




> Today we're unboxing one of the most talked about smartphones to come out this year, the iPhone X from Apple. Lets take a look at what's in the box of the 256GB silver iPhone X.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X 24hr review

Published on Oct 31, 2017




> We've had 24 hours with the iPhone X and while it's too early for a full review, this is our 'one-day with' verdict. Sure, this is the latest iPhone, but is it the greatest? Sporting a 5.8-inch OLED panel that features an 18:9 aspect ratio, not to mention the highest specced camera of any iPhone to date, the specs would suggest it is. Watch our 24hrs with video to find out how it stacks up and if you have any questions, fire them in the comments section below.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone X first look

Published on Oct 31, 2017




> Chris Velazco give you his first impressions of the Apple iPhone X. This phone sports a complete redesign: edge-to-edge screen packed into a small body -- not that much bigger than the iPhone 7 (or the new iPhone 8), facial recognition features in its front facing camera, a glass back for wireless charging and there's no home button.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X review

Published on Nov 3, 2017




> The iPhone X is now in stores. The iPhone X is clearly the best iPhone ever made. It’s thin, it’s powerful, it has ambitious ideas about what cameras on phones can be used for, and it pushes the design language of phones into a strange new place. It is a huge step forward in terms of phone hardware, and it has the notch to show for it.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X review

Published on Nov 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

LIVE: Unboxing the new iPhone X

Streamed live Nov 3, 2017




> Today I will be opening my iPhone X, considering it gets here in time!

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X vs iPhone 8: Worth the skip?

Published on Nov 4, 2017




> Remember when I told you to skip iPhone 8 and wait for the X? Well... here's now they compare! Full X review coming soon...

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X drop test

Published on Nov 4, 2017




> It didn't take much for us to break Apple's most expensive iPhone.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X review

Published on Nov 9, 2017




> Here is our review of the iPhone X - the most advanced, yet most expensive smartphones to come from Apple to date. The iPhone X boasts many attractive features: an edge-to-edge OLED display, rear dual-cameras allowing for 4K 60FPS, and Apple's new FaceID technology.


"iPhone X review"
Finally, the rebooted iPhone we've been waiting for

by Gareth Beavis
November 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X Review: 5 ways to make it better

Published on Nov 10, 2017




> This is the best iPhone Apple has designed, but it's not an iPhone for everyone. Brian tells us what he likes and ways they can make it better... for the iPhone XI!

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone X review: the best yet!

Published on Nov 14, 2017




> iPhone X is a $1000 anemoji machine. But it's also an excellent phone.

----------


## Airicist

Don't buy the iPhone X

Published on Nov 26, 2017




> I used the iPhone X for 2 weeks. I don’t think you should buy the iPhone X.
> 
> The iPhone X is the latest Apple flagship smartphone. With the iPhone X Apple has entered the realm of near bezel-less smartphones. The screen-to-body ratio on the iPhone X is one of the most impressive on the market. The camera on the iPhone X is also market leading and competitive with the Google Pixel 2 XL. Many users will be happy living with the iPhone X but I think the purchase is tough to justify. Given the emergence of truly high quality smartphone options retailing for half the price. Devices like the OnePlus 5T, Essential Phone, Razer Phone and even the heavily discounted Samsung Galaxy S8 offer better value for money. The iPhone X is not twice as good as any of those devices. Of course, this is my opinion… There is no perfect smartphone, just the best smartphone for you. The iPhone X will be great for some but I think most would be better served pocketing the extra $500 and grabbing something like the OnePlus 5T.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone X review: the future of the smartphone?

Published on Dec 23, 2017




> Watch our Apple iPhone X review! Ten years of iPhone is not just ten years of iPhone, but also a decade for the modern smartphone. At this point younger generations have no clue just how much smartphones changed after the iPhone was introduced in 2007. Navigation buttons and keyboards were killed in favor of slimmer designs and multi-touch controls, and that was the primary step into how everything has evolved until today. About the only problem is that hardware grew stale. The game transformed into more of a war of ecosystems
> 
> Every other iPhone after the first was more an iteration. Sure they got larger, far more powerful, and brought new features. But the primary reason for love of loyalists and the pan of power users was that if you placed any iPhone on a table, it was hard to tell them apart from the front.   
> 
> This is one of the main reasons why the iPhone X is so important. Never before has Apple deviated from the things that made an iPhone, an iPhone. This is really the first time that visual iteration makes a jump to visual innovation. In Tim Cook's words, "this is the future of the smartphone," but the  question is if this first step is good enough to define how future smartphones should be.

----------


## Airicist

9 tips and tricks for your new iPhone X

Published on Jan 4, 2018




> The iPhone X is unlike any iPhone before it, which means some things are different from what you're used to. These 9 tips and tricks will help you get started.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone X: 3 months later

Published on Feb 20, 2018




> Brian Tong tells you whether Face ID on the iPhone X still performs well after three months of use as well as the features he loves, just likes and the one he doesn't use.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone X revisited: still worth $1000?!

Published on Apr 27, 2018




> iPhone X has been out for 6 months. How has it held up on my pocket?

----------


## Airicist

iPhone XS and XS Max hands-on

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Apple has announced its next generation of flagship iPhones, and one of them is by far the largest iPhone yet. The iPhone XS and XS Max look almost identical to their predecessor, but there are two immediate differences. 1) They’re both available in gold, unlike last year and 2) the XS Max is huge. It’s not just the largest iPhone ever, it’s one of the largest phones out there, period.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone XR hands-on

Published on Sep 12, 2018




> Apple has officially announced the iPhone XR, a new model that features a 6.1-inch notched LCD display and Apple’s Face ID system, similar to last year’s iPhone X. Replacing the iPhone 8 in Apple’s lineup, the new iPhone XR is a pretty significant upgrade for Apple because it standardizes the iPhone X’s design and features across the company’s latest line of phones.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone XS & XS Max review: do you need to upgrade? | WIRED

Published on Sep 18, 2018




> WIRED's Lauren Goode reviews the latest iPhone models -- the iPhone XS and iPhone XS Max -- and tests the battery life, camera and video capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone Xs and Xs Max Review: Beauty and the Beast

Published on Sep 18, 2018




> The new iPhone Xs and Xs Max are faster and boast better cameras, but the supersized Max steals the show.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone XS and XS MAX First Look: A clear step forward

Published on Sep 18, 2018




> The iPhone XS is an incredibly fast, highly polished machine, but let's face it — everyone wants to talk about the iPhone XS Max. I can't blame them, either: making big versions of phones isn't new for Apple, but cramming an 6.5-inch Retina display into a phone sure is. This is the largest screen the company has ever squeezed into an iPhone, and much like last year's iPhone X, it's absolutely lovely to look at.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone Xs Review: A (S)mall Step Up!

Published on Sep 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch Series 4 first look

Published on Sep 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone XR review: better than good enough

Published on Oct 23, 2018




> Apple’s new iPhone XR is the company’s new mainstream phone, starting at $750. It has the same processor and main cameras as the flagship iPhone XS, but it has a lower-resolution LCD screen. How does it measure up? Nilay Patel reviews it to find out.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone XR Review: The best iPhone for most people

Published on Oct 23, 2018




> Its new iPhone XR features a lot of what makes the more premium XS and XS Max special, squeezed into a glass-and-metal package that costs significantly less. This is, as you would expect, an exercise in compromise: the XR retains the high-performance A12 chipset and delivers the best battery life we’ve ever seen in an iPhone in some time.

----------

